# Advice needed on Dubai job offer



## Wildone (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Folks,

I have just been offered a job in Dubai (Internet City) for 35,000 Dirhams/month which includes my medical and a flight back home yearly. Which I have not accepted and the agency is really pestering me about to accept. I don't personally think that it is a great package that they are offering. I am Unix Administrator System with over 11 years of experience, I don't know what the going salary is for an Unix Admin.

I have a wife and three children who will be joining me in March 2009. My wife is a qualified Teacher Assistant so she would also be looking for work once she got out there. My Children are aged 5, 7 and 10.

Any advice would be really appreciated as I have heard and read on this site that rent is expensive and also schooling.

Thanks in advice.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Does the AED 35k include accommodation as well?
If so, I don't have the figures off-hand, but i think you'll really struggle with this amount, especially for a family of five.

Don't let the agency pressure you into anything you're not comfortable with. Your first offer will typically always come in low. And while agencies obviously benefit from getting you a higher package, their greater priority is to get you to sign the dotted line.

I suggest you calculate the minimum amount you can live with, and a second amount which will provide you with a reasonable lifestyle. Pick a figure inbetween and negotiate from there.
If you can demonstrate that you've done your figures, it puts you in a stronger position as they'll know you're not picking numbers out of the air.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Shinjuku for prompt reply. Unfortunately this doesn't cover the cost of accommodation. The originally were offering 25,000/month then it went up to 35,000 /month.

The company isn't large they have only been trading since early this year but have wealthy backers. The job involves a lot of travel around Europe which my British passport will come handy excluding UK. 

What would do you think a reasonably good package?
Does any have an idea what the IT sector (Solaris Systems Administrator) are getting paid + package?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I have no industry experience, but I'm gonna suggest that
-you will need a 4br villa
- which are damn expensive
- Allow 350,000k per year for a 4 bedroom place (thats the lower end of the market)
- which means your *monthly rent = 29,166*

You would not be able to live on the remainder. Plain and simple.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You will be looking at a cost of approx 240,000 dhs + a year for a 3 bed villa (again, depends on area you choose to live in)
This will be approx 20,000 dhs a month.

For schooling, you should allow MIN 30,000-40,000 dhs per child per year (fees will vary, but 30,000 min- 60,000 )
Based on MIN AMOUNT 30,000 each x 3 kids = another 7,500 dhs per month.

(of course that doesnt allow for uniforms, transport and extra curricula activities)

You should allow anywhere from 600 - 1000 dhs a week on food.
So, about 4,000 a month

A car each for you and wife (min 2,000 dhs each a month + you will need insurance)

Personally, I think it will be a struggle.
If you were single, then yes, but as housing and schooling etc is not included...I wouldnt accept that amount.

Sorry, I cant help with whether its a good package for your position, as Im not familiar with IT jobs.

Your wife will earn in the region of 4 - 5 dhs a month...possibly a little more for full time hours (maybe 7,000 a month)

I would budget without wifes wage, as she may not find work immediately, and if she does, anything else she brings in, will be a bonus (as such)


----------



## Basar (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a cousin living in Dubai for the past 3 years and his current monthly income is 38,000. His advantage is though, he is not married, doesn't have any kids, so his monthly expenses are much less than yours. In my honest opinion, 45,000 is the bare minimum you should bargain for if you are an *experienced *Unix admin.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for that. Thats only the cost of living and that doesn't even include schooling for a five yr old, 7yr old and 10yr old.

I guess the cost of a 3 bed place would be around 25k/month. It is not releastic enough to move out there on the package they have to offer. I am going to talk to the client directly.


----------



## Basar (Aug 26, 2008)

I am not sure whether that's the best way to do it but you shouldn't feel pressured to accept an unsuitable offer. That's not very professional. 

Also, I know this is not the best way to compare salaries but here's a job posting I found through google that you may compare to the one you were offered. Unix admin in Dubai:

Unix Administrator - Totaljobs.com


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Wildone said:


> Thanks for that. Thats only the cost of living and that doesn't even include schooling for a five yr old, 7yr old and 10yr old.
> 
> I guess the cost of a 3 bed place would be around 25k/month. It is not releastic enough to move out there on the package they have to offer. I am going to talk to the client directly.


For the schooling you will need a MIN of 7,500 dhs a month- covers all 3 kids. (that is on an estimate of only 30,000 dhs a year....realistically schools are between 30,000-60,000 dhs each a year - not including transport, uniforms, extra curricular)


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Schooling here is expensive... and idealy you want to be saving money for them to go to University too & a little for retirement. Remember, more than often you'll have no pension through work... so you gota make sure you can plan for these things. 

Like people have said, it'd be fine for a single person... you'd have a ball! But I bet your priorities differ from that of the usual dubai singleton, so you should make sure you've got them covered!

Dubai is great though... so try your best to negotiate a sallary you'll be happier with and come on over!


----------



## Wildone (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you to all that have replied. I have made my decision and have declined their offer of employment, back to the drawing board.


----------

